# System Resource Friendly Virus Scanner?



## Cloud_Strife (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi, does anyone know of a good virus scanner that doesnt hog the memory, and cause slow start ups. I have 1024MB ram but these virus scanners still make the start up long. The ones I've tried are Norton Internet Security 2005, and Kaspersky Anti-Virus. Both of these kill with the system resource. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

AVG. It has a free version too


----------



## Cloud_Strife (Aug 11, 2004)

is it as good as the commercial products?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use AVG and avast! on systems here, both have worked well for me. They're both a lot less resource intensive than NAV and I have no reason to suspect they're less capable.


----------



## Cloud_Strife (Aug 11, 2004)

ok thanx for the support, just one more question, if you had to choose from AVG or avast!, which would it be and why. thanx again.


----------



## quester12 (Aug 16, 2005)

*avast question*

for johnwill;
checked avast.

looks good ... :smile: 

HOWEVER!!!!!

IF I INSTALL AVAST 4 PRO (IS THIS JUST AN ANTIVIRUS PROTECTION SOFTWARE)
OR CAN I REMOVE VIRUS'S WITH IT AND KEEP MY PC'S(ALL 3 OF THEM)
SPAKIN CLEAN or do i have to buy BART CD to do that? ray: 

this enhances the price to EXPENSIVE AS HECK!

i saw a cleaner as well on the site for free.
bottom line ......
if i buy it will it work to protect my pc (with minimal resources hogged up)
and allow me to disinfect any viruses and clean my pc's and make them 
run smooth as i will be on a 2 wire wireless internet with a router/firewall
form sbc yahoo dsl setup .
main computer hooked up wit sbc router(wired to the phone line)
2 other units wireless linked .
all using winxp/sp2.

my second choice is ewido.

my firewalls are still in question prehaps the shield or sygot

since you use it alot .

this will help me in making a choice.

thanks

quester12


----------



## dpak (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd choose Avast myself. I used to use AVG, but I find Avast much easier to use and requires less maintenance. I think they're probably both about the same for system resources. This page has got a lot of information on the various free antivirus software packages (including reviews): http://www.free-antivirus.ca, that way you can pick the one that fits your needs best.


----------



## Cloud_Strife (Aug 11, 2004)

thank you for all your help!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

AVG and Sygate, plus your AS array. Simple, free, effective....period.


----------

